# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  [IIS] Comment changer de port et adresse?

## forst

Salut 

j'ai install IIS 5.1 sous winxp pro avec framework 2.0 install.

Je voulais changer l'adresse et ports; qui est par dfauts en localhost(127.0.0.1) sur port 80 ; en 127.0.0.2 et ports 82 car j'ai dja install apache 2 qui est configur en locahost.
une fois l'adresse et port de IIS chang , le problme c'est qu' il demande un login / mot de passe que je n'ai pas demand.
si je mets en locahost:80, ca marche avec IIS mais ca ne marche pas si je change d 'autre adresse/ports.  il demande sans cesse l'authentification.

merci
 ::?:

----------


## buchette

Je ne te le conseille pas. 
Je l'ai dj fait pour le port (apache sur le 81) mais au final c'est vraiment pas pratique (pb d'URL), et l'adresse t'engendre des pb de scurit dans Windows (demande de login).

Tu ne peux pas dsactiver l'un ou l'autre en fonction des besoins du moment ?

----------


## forst

merci pour ta rponse

dommage, j'aurai prfrer le lancer en meme temps, car ca peut m'arriver de travailler en php et en asp.net.
mais bon je ferai les tourner alternativement  ::?:  

merci

----------

